# Fishy's Cubing Progression Thread



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 21, 2022)

My progression thread ig

3/21/22: Learning full PLL algs: focusing on A perms for now


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 22, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> My progression thread ig
> 
> 3/21/22: Learning full PLL algs: focusing on A perms for now


3/22/22: That's a lie. Yesterday I learned V Perms. Today I learned and am practicing both A perms on Jperm.net


----------



## qwr (Mar 23, 2022)

which V perm do you use?


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 23, 2022)

(R' U R' U') y R' F' (R2 U' R' U) R' F R F


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 23, 2022)

3/23/22: Continuing to practice A perms to perfection, will learn F perm tomorrow. Practicing some 2x2 and got a 3.18 single which for me is pretty good.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 24, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> 3/23/22: Continuing to practice A perms to perfection, will learn F perm tomorrow. Practicing some 2x2 and got a 3.18 single which for me is pretty good.


3/24/22: That's a lie, I'm learning R perms. Learning Rb first for no reason. Practicing some OH and 4x4 today.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 26, 2022)

3/26/22: Getting to 800 solves on csTimer, then finish R perms and start F perms.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 31, 2022)

3/31/22: Spring break starts at school, more time to practice. Finished full PLL other than G Perms, starting to work on F2L algs, also learning beginner pyraminx algs, got a pyraminx and need to practice for a comp in 2 months.

Help I use beginner method on pyra but how do I do centers faster help help I literally do random moves until I get them unless I'm lucky help


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 7, 2022)

4/06/22: Switched R Perm, RS3M came today. Practicing 3x3 and 2x2 Ortega algs. Improving pyraminx beginner method.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 10, 2022)

4/09/22: Learning G Perms, currently have learned Gb and Gc, although messing around with which alg I should use for those. Got pyraminx PBs too. Using GoPro to film solves.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 10, 2022)

How much do u average


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 10, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> How much do u average


22-25

4/10/22: Ga and Gb left, changed my Gb alg. Perfecting Gd.

Guys. I've done it. Full PLL. I'm officially cool now


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 13, 2022)

YOOOOOOO 3X3 PB OF AO5, AO12, AND AO100!!!


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 16, 2022)

Finally...
Sub 22 3x3 ao100


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 17, 2022)

Made a poll up above, could you give a quick opinion?


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 17, 2022)

4/16/22: Focusing on turning slower on F2L and look ahead. Got this 3x3 ao100 PB, sub 21! 

Edit at 9:45, 4/16/22: SDUGHLDGILOSIHEOIHOO*EYSROUHDOSIHGOIESHSOEIGH

NO
THERES NO WAY
SODIGHOEIHG LETS GOOOOOOOOO
SUB
20
AVERAGE
LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SOEIGHOSEIHGOSIEHGOSIEHGOIHESGOISEHG
WHAT


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 19, 2022)

4/18/22: Guess I'll learn some easily recognizable OLLs today, maybe start full OLL? Practiced 4x4 a little and learned 3-2-3.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Aug 3, 2022)

8/3/22: Been a while... UPDATES: Sub 7 2x2, Sub 17 3x3, Sub 1:05 to 1:10 4x4, maybe sub 1 after doing more solves, Sub 2:15 to Sub 2:25 5x5, Sub 50 Skewb, Sub 10 Pyra, Sub 40 OH, Sub 2 Squan, Sub 4 Mega

Maybe learning BLD


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Aug 4, 2022)

My events for Great Lakes 2022 btw


----------

